# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  High Shinogi

## Joseph Renner

I am not sure if there is a photo out there that shows just what high shinogi is, so I took one. Its not a great one, but you get the idea. If anyone has photo shop and can make it more "obvious", that'd be great.

For those reading who dont know:
High shinogi is very noticeable when looking down at the mune, you can see that the ridges are very well angled and not parrallel(low shinogi).
 is that any better?

----------


## Patrick Hastings

> _Originally posted by Joseph Renner_ 
> *I am not sure if there is a photo out there that shows just what high shinogi is, so I took one. Its not a great one, but you get the idea. If anyone has photo shop and can make it more "obvious", that'd be great.
> 
> For those reading who dont know:
> High shinogi is very notieable when looking down at the mune, you can see that the ridges are very well angle and not parrallel(low shinogi).
> *


I dont think photo shop will help with that photo much hehe. This might help.

----------


## Joseph Renner

Thanks, I was looking for one of those cross sectionals, to add, but couldnt find one.

----------


## D.A. Guertin

Or you can just cheat and post a picture of a habaki for one...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Joseph Renner

hehe, yea, I'd say its all pretty obvious now.



> _Originally posted by D.A. Guertin_ 
> *Or you can just cheat and post a picture of a habaki for one... *

----------


## Patrick Hastings

> _Originally posted by D.A. Guertin_ 
> *Or you can just cheat and post a picture of a habaki for one... *


I thought I was cheating by making the graghic...loveme

----------

